
Show HN: PropertyWebBuilder – open source real estate site builder - etewiah
A few months ago I asked for opinions here about if I should open source my code for creating real estate websites.  The general consensus was that I should not but I decided to do it anyway ;)<p>Here is the code:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;etewiah&#x2F;property_web_builder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;etewiah&#x2F;property_web_builder</a><p>Will appreciate any feedback about how to make it more useful and developer friendly.  Its gained a few github stars and a few people seem interested but I really want it to be used a lot more.
======
etewiah
For anyone who is interested, this is the original discussion on hacker news:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884532)

I also created a youtube video to explain it a bit:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyapXTwGyr4&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyapXTwGyr4&t=2s)

